# Does a sponsorship equal sales



## mcraatz (Jan 11, 2010)

We have been looking at doing some sponsorships for walking/running events and triathalons. My big questions is, with us being a sponsor will be more likely to get the t shirt business?

Some of these events are between 500 to 1000 t shirts. Plus I think it opens up opportunities to alot of other business.

I would like to hear what others have experienced and what others think.

Michael


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

i would think if your sponsoring you would at least give a good discount. like with cars when you get sponsored you may get a 50% discount on audio equipment and the car has to have a sticker or 2 placed in a visible area.

so i would give them a discount and just place yor website on the shirt where it will be seen.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

mcraatz said:


> We have been looking at doing some sponsorships for walking/running events and triathalons. My big questions is, with us being a sponsor will be more likely to get the t shirt business?


Sure, especially if you're willing to do them at cost or close to it.....which may or may not be to your advantage. 



mcraatz said:


> Some of these events are between 500 to 1000 t shirts. Plus I think it opens up opportunities to alot of other business.


Yes I'd agree it does open up more opportunities to get your name out there and mix with the other sponsors and potential customers. 



mcraatz said:


> I would like to hear what others have experienced and what others think.


Honestly.....do it because you want to be a part of the event as a sponsor, if asked to make shirts or to bid on the work don't go in cheap or give your work away, also don't expect to get referrals or more business because you sponsored the event it may or may not happen.

We have sponsored different events over the years, worked our butts off because of promises made about future work and in reality you just need to do it because you want to, don't look at it as a advertising tool, or as a business building opportunity, if you get jobs because of your affiliation with the event that's great.....just be aware it might not happen. 

JMHO


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

I have this theory about advertising...people need be exposed to your business name 3 times before it sticks in their heads...so like a vehicle advert, word of mouth, article about the business...whatever. I give out free tshirts at every festival I can just to get closer to that goal. I'd say sponsor every event you can as long as the event is something you would want to be associated with. In the long run, I think YES you'll get increased sales.


----------



## Rude Boy (Jun 10, 2010)

I would have to agree with "IYF Graphics", he/she hit it right on the head. I have done a lot of shop sponsorships, but I'd offer to do it just to get my name out there, not expecting to get anything from it. I also pay to be a vendor at hot rod shows for my custom paint shop, and since 2004 I have seen five guys come to get work done. So do it for the love, exposer and to be apart of something bigger than you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

unless you are contracted to do the shirts to begin with then the answer is no, you won't get more business out of this. 

we get a lot of inquiries to do sponsorships and the price for the spots just don't add up to sales. the only one we do is a local high school football program and only because the person who asked us has done thousands in business with us this year.


----------



## afgsigns (Sep 25, 2009)

I Have done Sponsorships in the past for memorial events and car shows, I did them becuase I thought they where a worth while cuase to spend the money on, in doing so i wound up with 2 customers that wont go anywhere but my shop, It all depends on what they are looking for,and what you expect to get out of it, just do it for the right reasons and it will be a plus


----------



## podge (Sep 4, 2007)

As said above, do it for the cause but as a sales tool forget it.
We get 2-3 requests every week to sponsor t-shirts for various events which has become quite annoying as it puts us in the akward position of either "saying no to a charity" or working for free.
If you go ahead I would suggest you keep one and put it on display so if more people ask then you can point to it and say you already sponsored an event.


----------

